# Please help me decide : Honda 928 or 1332 vs Ariens Pro 28 or 32



## Blepski

Hello all,

I have been reading through the forum / researching and testing snowblowers at dealers for the last 2 months and have reached a point where I can not make a decision and am looking for some advise. 

Any input / experience with these machines would be greatly appreciated. 


I have used several snow blowers over the years and am looking to purchase a top quality machine that will be the most effective, fun to use and last forever. I believe in getting what you pay for and buying something once but I don't need extreme overkill either.... 

I live on the CT shoreline in a new house with a 12x90 ft long driveway with a slight slope and at the top a 35x50 ft parking area. Also a stone paver walkway about 4x40ft long. 


I am narrowed down to the Honda 928 and 1332 track units vs the Ariens wheeled pro 28 or 32. I have likes and dislikes about each and would really like some advise on what is important and necessary. 

Here are my main questions and thoughts please feel free to chime in on :

First off what is necessary for my job size 28 vs 32 inch? 
I am concerned that the Honda 928 will be under powered for demanding wet snow conditions.... 

Ariens chute control seems a bit fussy and that could be a long term concern for me. 

Honda electric chute control , love the function but am concerned with long term reliability and the drive gear on the chute itself seems a bit flimsy. 

Honda engines vs Briggs polar force. ( Honda advantage in reliability but what about power? ) 

Steering , Ariens Auto turn vs Honda Trigger steering with track drive. Have heard mixed reviews about Auto turn having a mind of its own vs Honda track drive being difficult to maneuver. 

Honda chassis/ bucket / auger seems less heavy duty than the Pro series Ariens. The Ariens is very heavy duty with thick gauge metal and a very heavy duty auger that does not require a center brace. ( comparing the weight difference of the Hondas reveals this further) 

Questionable quality areas are the exposed drive chains and plastic components ( Dash panel and controls) on the Honda. 

The Honda track drive with adjustable bucket height is very slick but adds more complication and is the track drive necessary over the wheeled Ariens? 

IF I went Ariens should I get the Hyrdo 28 over the non hydro 32??? 


If I had to summerize my findings / research I would say :

The Ariens pro 28 and 32 are very heavy duty simple machines with a lot of power from a decent engine but questionable chute control functions and steering control that may make using it more frustrating. 

The Honda HSS 928 and 1332 are highly developed machines that are very easy to use and have a great engine but have questionable long term reliability due to a higher complication level and some questionable quality parts and design. Their respective cost is also significantly higher than the Ariens.... The 928 may be under powered for heavy snow conditions.




That's where I have hit the wall with the decision making process..............


Thank you for reading and any advise or input would be most helpful!!


----------



## YSHSfan

I'd go with a tracked HSS928, you may be surprised at the torque that the 9HP engine can produce. A lot of commercial guys use them (here I'm talking about the previous HS928).

Well mantained and taken care off, it will last you a long, long time.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Stuofsci02

I will not tell you which one to get, but I can say that I have had no issues with the AutoTurn on my Platinum 30. I have a 80ft long by 40 ft wide gravel driveway.


----------



## nwcove

with all do respect, it seems as tho you want a machine that does not exist . every different high end unit ( entry level stuff also) has percieved and known good and bad points. jmo


----------



## JnC

Both brands have their quirks and pros. 

-Ariens are definitely made using higher gauge materials but that still doesnt mean that the Honda wont stand to vigorous use. 

- The longitivtiy issue of the Honda features is a non issue, all those features have been time tested on the Canadian HSS line for more than a decade. 

- In either case if you are spending the cash go with Hydrostatic transmission. Hydro alone is worth the extra cost for both these machines.


----------



## nafterclifen

Here is some of the research that I've done in an attempt to compare the Ariens and Honda blowers. Some of the things you've already noticed - weight and chute controls. 

Biggest difference is going to be the weight and the power of the engine. The engines on the Ariens Hydro Pro's are monsters. Nothing compares except for the GX390 on the Honda 1332. Unfortunately, Honda does not make a wheeled 1332 but you can get a wheeled Ariens with the large 420cc engine.


----------



## nafterclifen

JnC said:


> In either case if you are spending the cash go with Hydrostatic transmission. Hydro alone is worth the extra cost for both these machines.


Agreed 110%.


----------



## 94EG8

I've owned an HS928 and currently own an HS1132. I never found the 928 underpowered compared to the 1132, I just needed the larger clearing width. For the most part within a line of snowblowers engine size is closely matched to clearing width. Neither was remotely underpowered. In terms of tracks vs wheels keep in mind that you can get a 928 in a wheel drive version, you're stuck with tracks for the 1332 though. 

Also in regards to the electric chute, Honda has used the same setup or one very similar over here in Canada for 20 years. A friend of mine has a '95 HS828, the electric chute still works great. I wouldn't be worried about it breaking.


----------



## pfn

I have a tracked Pro. I have had no issues with the chute control but, like you, I find it less than robust like the rest of the unit. I have friction plate drive. It works just fine just as friction drives have worked in 1000's (millions?) of snow blowers for many years. I have no doubt that the hydro is superior, by a significant margin, until it breaks. I can fix and afford a friction drive. I'm not so sure I can afford to fix a hydro and I know I shouldn't try and repair it. The Ariens is a rugged well built machine but over all the Honda may be more refined. Both are fine machines and will last much longer than I will.
In my view a much more important question than Honda vs. Ariens is tracks vs. wheels. 
I have tracks and I believe it was a serious error. IMO, tracks are much more difficult than wheels to handle. It is heavier and more difficult to turn when running. If it isn't running it is heavy enough to be impossible to move at all. Why fight that when wheels will work perfectly well in nearly all cases. I purchased tracks because I have a long, steep driveway. I thought tracks would be needed but I was mistaken. My neighbors wheeled MTD chugs right up the hills just a well, even better if you consider it's faster. Did I mention that tracks add greatly to the cost of the machine? No? Tracks cost lots more.
Ease of use is a huge deal. We don't get younger and stronger.


----------



## SnowG

Blepski I won't sugar coat it. 
For your size area forget the 32 it's overkill the 28 will be fine. My Honda 28 never lacked power in the heaviest snow. 
Wheels are easier to handle but you mentioned only mild slope and the biggest advantage to you of tracks would be if you have to deal with plow mound EOD. Tracks have much less tendency to climb and will save you a lot of work by pushing with greater traction into the packed snow. The newest Honda units with ability to steer using the tracks should mitigate the handling issue and make that history. If it were me I would get the tracks. 
As for Honda versus Ariens, both will give you a serviceable machine that will last a long time. I think that the latest Arians chute controls are somewhat rinky-dink and if you want to use a snow cab, the new Honda electric arrangement is much better.


----------



## raptorchris

You may not have much of a choice in this. Finding a new HSS Honda is nearly impossible. They have had huge delays in getting their new model out to dealers. Most of the onea on order are already sold or have a deposit. You might be able to find a dealer with one, but check around 1st before having your heart set on one.
That being said, I had 2 separate Ariens dealers tell me Honda makes a better high end machine. Both agreed that while Ariens $100-$1800 machines are great, when it comes to $2500+ units, Honda is the way to go.


----------



## Blepski

Thank you all for the input so far. I appreciate you taking the time to help! 

Just as I had figured everyone has an opinion and preference. My problem is that I have no brand bias between the two and am simply looking at each machine for what it is.

One minor annoyance I noted while testing a new Honda 928 in a parking lot was the momentary squeal that occurs during the engagement of the auger. I have not been able to demo a Ariens but with the double belt drive I would think this would be less likely to occur?

I hear and read frequently that Honda makes the best but by looking at the basic quality of construction of a Honda vs the pro series Ariens I have little to base that on for the time being. I read something similar on Moving snow.com regarding Honda being an average built blower with an above average engine for top end price. I'm sure the engine is superior for reliability over the Briggs and the ease of use is without question which keeps me considering one. 

What concerns me most about the Ariens is the flimsy chute control and auto turn. I looked at them and Toro ( the best manual chute control but too much plastic and quality concerns for the price) before even considering Honda's. If the Ariens had steering triggers and a better chute control I probably would have already bought one! 

So is the general consensus that a 28" for either brand is adequate for my driveway size or is there any real benefit to a 32?


----------



## pfn

I'm big into ease of use. The smallest, lightest unit that does the job is the way I'd go and a 28" machine isn't small. A 32 is huge.


----------



## uberT

Blep, welcome aboard!

There's one more machine you might add to your short list that's new for 2016: Ariens 28" Deluxe SHO


----------



## pfn

uberT said:


> Blep, welcome aboard!
> 
> There's one more machine you might add to your short list that's new for 2016: Ariens 28" Deluxe SHO


+1 from a Pro owner.


----------



## 94EG8

Blepski said:


> One minor annoyance I noted while testing a new Honda 928 in a parking lot was the momentary squeal that occurs during the engagement of the auger. I have not been able to demo a Ariens but with the double belt drive I would think this would be less likely to occur?


My 928 always did that, even with a brand new OEM belt. It was never hard one belts though and I never had any issues with it slipping. It's really not an issue.



Blepski said:


> I hear and read frequently that Honda makes the best but by looking at the basic quality of construction of a Honda vs the pro series Ariens I have little to base that on for the time being. I read something similar on Moving snow.com regarding Honda being an average built blower with an above average engine for top end price. I'm sure the engine is superior for reliability over the Briggs and the ease of use is without question which keeps me considering one.


Honda has a much better built machine overall than just about anyone else. Honda will put more metal in places that need it rather than making everything thicker and making the machine heavier than it needs to be. They're very good and forming sheetmetal in ways that make it stronger, like the rolled edges on the bucket. If you check out used Hondas it's rare to see the auger housing bent, you may see the bottom worn down due to improper adjustment, but almost always the bucket is straight.

I've worked on a few hundred different snowblowers of various brands. I have worked on Ariens but not in any great amount and nothing as new as what you're looking at. They're a good, solid machine, but not a Honda. I may be Honda biased but it's because I've worked on just about everything and I can see the difference. Honda is an engineering driven company and it shows.



Blepski said:


> So is the general consensus that a 28" for either brand is adequate for my driveway size or is there any real benefit to a 32?


My driveway is 300'+ long and the top 50' is 30' wide and my 928 was adequate. I ended up buying an 1132 because A) I had a buyer for my 928 before I ever thought about buying an 1132, and B) The 1132 I got was dirt cheap.


----------



## SnowG

Blepski said:


> Snip.
> 
> I read something similar on Moving snow.com regarding Honda being an average built blower with an above average engine for top end price. I'm sure the engine is superior for reliability over the Briggs and the ease of use is without question which keeps me considering one.
> 
> snip
> 
> So is the general consensus that a 28" for either brand is adequate for my driveway size or is there any real benefit to a 32?


Yes 28" will be more than adequate for your size drive. 32" would save maybe one pass per snowfall, so is that worth the extra heft and cost? I don't think so. 

Whoever wrote that the Honda is average built hasn't used one or worked on one. Just another "expert" internet gasbag with a keyboard, no doubt. Don't let the red color fool you, it may be pretty but it's strong. It's also put together more precisely -- every thing fits better and things aren't shaking like they want to come apart. The engine is a dream.


----------



## SnowG

PS - if you want to compare build quality compare last year's Honda chute crank (super heavy duty and precise) with the Ariens chute crank. The quality difference is so great it will almost smack you in the face. 

Now that Honda has switched to an electric chute contra there's no comparison.


----------



## pfn

If you decide on the Honda, a good machine, gets one with wheels. It's just easier to use. In the long term easy is better than sexy.


----------



## Snowhawg

Your snowblower choices are all high-end, high quality machines. Can't go wrong with any of them so don't worry about buyer's remorse. With that said if you get the Ariens go Hydro Pro all the way. A hydro machine is worlds stronger and better than the friction disc nonsense that most machines come with today. If you are a heavy duty user vs. a typical residential home owner, you will love the hydro. Otherwise a regular Pro model will be fine. I choose a 28" over the 32" because I get more power and can go even faster. The 28-36" all have the same size Briggs engine. The 28" is much easier to handle over time (especially after you add front weight), more maneuverable, and what you loose in auger width you gain in speed. For large flat areas the 32 or 36 would be better. The heavy gauge steel of the Pro is much tougher than that on the Honda when you compare them. All the commercial operators around me all run Hyro Pro models, and most of the wealthy large residential homes all run Honda's.


----------



## Blepski

Ok with everything being taken into consideration I'm going to attempt to narrow down at this point to a Pro 28 hydro or disco matic vs 928 tracked blower. 

I'm still not convinced on the Honda quality over Ariens regarding the chassis of the machine when compared side by side in static form. However, much like their cars I would be safe to guess the function is better. 

If I went Honda I'd go tracked because it terms of development that seems to be what the new models were designed to be from the start. The fact they they don't even offer the larger units in wheeled versions leads me to believe that further. 

The stability of the tracked units is nice and just from pushing one around in the showroom I can see how that could be really helpful in reducing fatigue. I plan to demo a 724 on Saturday to see how it handles and if the steering levers make a large enough difference that it can turn 180* without much fuss than that would be another point in Honda's corner . 

My main concern from there would be the significantly smaller engine over the Ariens but from what I'm gathering it's a non issue for those who own them. I just hope the 9hp can handle those few times a year tough storms and frequent wet / slush type snow we experience down on the shoreline. 


If I went Ariens it seems the debate between Hydro and Disc o matic is a split. Some love it and others can't see how it is necessary....


----------



## nafterclifen

Blepski said:


> If I went Ariens it seems the debate between Hydro and Disc o matic is a split. Some love it and others can't see how it is necessary....


Get the Hydro and there will be no regrets. The first time that I used one, I was sold. Here's why...

With the trans in Neutral, engage the auger lever with your right hand and then engage the drive lever with your left. Let go of the auger lever and then simply use your right hand to control the transmission, forward and reverse without ever letting go of the drive lever. So much easier than the constant lever action and changing of gears of a friction disk trans.


----------



## JnC

^^ Adding to the above, here is how I fell in love with the HST, I run into as much as 3 feet of EOD snow after a good snow storm at times. If not tended to in a timely manner it gets harder over time. With conventional snowblowers, even at lowest speed, I'd have to get on and off from the transmission lever to create a jerky motion in order to eat through the hardened pile of snow. 

With the HST, having one hand free means I can just bring the speed right down to crawl~creep to let the augers chew through the snow, just one pass and you are done and your forearms/upper body will thank you for it, every time.


----------



## sscotsman

The last 15 posts were deleted from this thread, because most of them were nothing but a rude exchange between two forum members..

(AriensSnowman, you didnt do anything wrong, but your posts were caught up in it, so it made sense to just delete yours too..)

snowhawg, you started it with the first rude comment, and pfn, you kept it going with your own rude comments..you were both rude. I suggest you ignore each other.

Scot


----------



## Blepski

So I test drove a tracked 724 today on dry pavement and found that it's handling was what as good as I expected it would be. Without much effort it can spin 180 almost on its axis . 

I do like the hydro transmisson and think I would go with that on either model . 

The ariens hydro has one slightly annoying feature which is that to move it with the engine off will require bending down to engage and dis engage a lever that couples the transmisson to the drive wheels . With the the Honda one simply has to pull in both steering levers and it pushes very easy at that point . 

The 928 still has me concerned about lack of power over the pro 28. The 1332 seems like over kill and the price is a significant jump so I'm still not sure at this point which way to go ......


----------



## SnowG

Blepski said:


> So I test drove a tracked 724 today on dry pavement and found that it's handling was what as good as I expected it would be. Without much effort it can spin 180 almost on its axis .
> 
> I do like the hydro transmisson and think I would go with that on either model .
> 
> The ariens hydro has one slightly annoying feature which is that to move it with the engine off will require bending down to engage and dis engage a lever that couples the transmisson to the drive wheels . With the the Honda one simply has to pull in both steering levers and it pushes very easy at that point .
> 
> The 928 still has me concerned about lack of power over the pro 28. The 1332 seems like over kill and the price is a significant jump so I'm still not sure at this point which way to go ......


As a 928 owner I can say with confidence that power won't be an issue.


----------



## 94EG8

SnowG said:


> As a 928 owner I can say with confidence that power won't be an issue.


Yep. Power just is not an issue on those machines, even on a 724. Seriously, you can throw snow on your neighbor's neighbor's yard with these things. And they'll take snow deeper than the bucket with no issues.


----------



## Blepski

Thanks for the input guys ! 

Without your experience I would never think the 928 would be enough especially when compared to the ariens engine which is close to double the power output. 

What kind of snow conditions are you regularly experiencing with your 928's ?


----------



## 69ariens

I think the honda's engines have more torq per hp.


----------



## SnowG

Blepski said:


> Thanks for the input guys !
> .
> 
> What kind of snow conditions are you regularly experiencing with your 928's ?


Located in the suburbs NE of NYC. last year we had lots of snow all kinds from light powder to heavy wet freezing snow and sleet. Depths from 0-30" plus at a time. Driveway is 300 feet long - most of it 1 lane but ~100 feet of it is a turn around/parking area 3-4 cars wide that can park more than 11 cars. 
The Honda HS928TAS handled everything like a champ even hard packed plow banks 4-5 feet high (drift cutter is fitted) with a little help knocking down higher portions with a shovel after undermininge them with the machine, then another pass with the Honda to clear the whole mess. 
Ps- yes I did have to slow down for deeper heavier snow, but that was more a case of managing throughput. The engine has adequate power to maintain the speed of the impeller, generally, so long as you maintain proper speed to process (not push) the snow.


----------



## Snowhawg

The power of the Honda's engine on paper seems to be lower than the Ariens, but no one has ever complained they were under-powered. They are an excellent match for the machine holistically and I don't think power would be an issue. I will say the Hydro Pro 28 is unstoppable in the deepest, wettest snow. I have actually tried to clog the machine and have been unable. No impeller mod required!


----------



## Stuofsci02

69ariens said:


> I think the honda's engines have more torq per hp.


Not to stir trouble, but since HP = (TQ X RPM) / 5252 this is not possible. Every engine has the exact same TQ per HP at the same rpm. Since most blower engines run in the 3,600 RPM range engines with equivalent HP will have the same TQ.


----------



## 94EG8

Blepski said:


> What kind of snow conditions are you regularly experiencing with your 928's ?


I live in Atlantic Canada, we get a lot of heavy wet snow as there is a lot of humidity in the air. With a 300' driveway and a lot of deep drifts I've never had an issues with a 928. I only upgraded to an 1132 for the larger clearing width. And for what it's worth I really don't find the 1132 works any better, it just takes more snow in a cut.


----------



## Loco-diablo

Blepski said:


> So I test drove a tracked 724 today on dry pavement and found that it's handling was what as good as I expected it would be. Without much effort it can spin 180 almost on its axis .
> 
> I do like the hydro transmisson and think I would go with that on either model .
> 
> The ariens hydro has one slightly annoying feature which is that to move it with the engine off will require bending down to engage and dis engage a lever that couples the transmisson to the drive wheels . With the the Honda one simply has to pull in both steering levers and it pushes very easy at that point .
> 
> The 928 still has me concerned about lack of power over the pro 28. The 1332 seems like over kill and the price is a significant jump so I'm still not sure at this point which way to go ......


I'm surprised you can even still get a new Honda at this stage of the season. They seem to be a scarce commodity this year. Whatever you decide, you better decide soon. We all know what happens after the first significant storm! You won't be able to get either blower once they sell out. We see this happen time and time again. Especially here in the NE. I don't think you can go wrong with either model. Either will provide sufficient power. Some members here regret getting tracked machines (as does my neighbor). There's usually no benefit unless you need to climb a mountain with the machine. I'd go hydrostatic wheeled. Good luck in what you ultimately decide!


----------



## bad69cat

Surprised nobody suggested moving south! WAY SOUTH! lol


----------



## Kielbasa

I would go west to Tucson... :wavetowel2:



bad69cat said:


> Surprised nobody suggested moving south! WAY SOUTH! lol


----------



## Blepski

Move away from the snow , freezing cold and general torture for the next 3 months? Sounds lovely, but unfortunately, not a chance!

This was just a theory, but I was hoping that buying a kick ass snowblower might make the winter more fun?


----------



## E350

Nope. But this will make it fun:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...iscussion/23705-double-headed-snowblower.html


----------



## Kielbasa

I would pick this machine in the 28" wheel drive. It would be my next machine.


----------



## jrom

There's some good advice in this thread. I just posted a response in the Honda forum (28" or the 32" - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums), but I think it fits here just the same:

I've used a 28", 8HP tracked Honda for 24 years with great results in a mix of snow conditions, a lot of it heavy and wet. I'm a little over a mile from Lake Michigan and the snow is usually pretty moisture laden. Over the years we've gotten an average of 175" a year. The last several years, 190" with the 2013/14 season at 340". 600' of driveway, slight grade in 2 spots, plus 600' of single path with some hills comes out to about 7,800 sq. ft. I love the tracks and I've used a couple of neighbors wheeled versions in the same snow conditions and to me they don't compare. The track blower is quite a bit more steady and sure. The others weren't Honda's though, so I can't make an apples to apples comparison.

There are times when 8 hp is not enough. As my HS828 got older, I had to slow down even more. A situation popped up this Fall where I would give my '91 to a family member and then get a new one, so when it came time to buy, I didn't - and still don't believe - 1 hp more would be enough and since there isn't a (new) 11hp any longer I opted for the HSS1332. Bizarre as it may be, my _situation_ required me to buy a new one. Turns out, I'm not giving my 828 away, so I now have a backup 

Not enough snow yet to know how much better the new one will be, but I have a feeling it'll be a lot better￼. We've had 10" of snow so far, but in 1-3" increments...not enough to break out a blower as it would melt in a day or two, and with my gravel/dirt drive and the ground not frozen solid yet, it would just be a mess in the auger and impeller areas.

The way the new track Honda's turn now, it should be a dream...and I've never had to worry about a flat tire. If you don't get a constant year-to-year heavy snowfall, I'm sure the HSS928 will be plenty strong. As to the 28 vs 32", I'm not convinced that a 3.91" gain in clearing width would justify the extra expense of going to the 1332, but more hp would (as in my situation). 

I'm sure the other brands and models mentioned are great machines, but here's my take with what I have and I've been very satisfied - and happy...I enjoy snow blowing and the kid in me loves dozers  ...and I like hearing my grandson call my 828 _"Red WALL-E"_.

On top of it, my '91 has been _super_ reliable.


----------



## Snowhawg

Kielbasa said:


> I would pick this machine in the 28" wheel drive. It would be my next machine.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZDuGB6bykM


Excellent choice! About as good as you can get today.


----------



## S_trangeBrew

The 1332 might be overkill for you, but the largest issue with the previous version, which is how hard a big tracked blower was to turn, has been eliminated with the new version. I find the trigger operated tracks make turning on a dime pretty easy. 

The 1332ATD costs $409 more than the 928ATD, but in my opinion, the extra 120cc of displacement and the Auger Protection System, which practically eliminates the need to replace shear bolts is worth far more than that.


----------



## Blepski

After much debate and hours upon hours and hours of research I finally picked up my new blower!

I decided to go big and went with the new Honda HSS 1332 ATD . The size , power , chute control and steering controls left nothing to worry about and I'm very excited to use it hopefully this weekend as we are expecting a good size storm in CT ! 

Thank you to everyone for your input and assistance , I found this forum to be a huge help during the decision process !


----------



## mishkaya

Good choice! I hope you enjoy and get good use out of your new machine. :wavetowel2:


----------



## lillbear

I actually did the same as you. Honda vs Ariens. I finally got the Ariens Hydro pro track 28. If Honda had a 13/28 I would have probably got that but they limit there power plan to only one size of machine. Second the Ariens are made with heavy gauge. The other reason for a 420cc engine was the amount of snow we get here average 12 feet and a driveway of 300 feet by 100 plus wide.That being said do not under estimate the 9/28 Honda it's also a good machine it's compact and has a good punch for it size. Finally this is my first track snow blower and love it I don't think I'll go back to wheels. By the way the auto turn work very well my wife can use it no problem. I tried my neighbour Honda the trigger works just has well, just slow down before trying to do a 180. Basically both have small flaws. But both really good in my opinion


----------



## Wishiwereaskibum

*honda 1132 v. Ariens*

Hey,

So how are you loving th 1132? I'm in the market right now and really am gong through the daft delima you were. My biggest concern is making a 180 with the beast. Is the new pistol grip skid steer really that easy? 

Would you make the Sam desision now that you've lived a year with th Honda, or is th Ariens. Pro 28 hydro still of interest to you?


----------



## orangputeh

Wishiwereaskibum said:


> Hey,
> 
> So how are you loving th 1132? I'm in the market right now and really am gong through the daft delima you were. My biggest concern is making a 180 with the beast. Is the new pistol grip skid steer really that easy?
> 
> Would you make the Sam desision now that you've lived a year with th Honda, or is th Ariens. Pro 28 hydro still of interest to you?


interesting user name.


----------



## Wishiwereaskibum

orangputeh said:


> interesting user name.


Thanks , but I may still looking for feedback on running the 1332....


----------



## orangputeh

Wishiwereaskibum said:


> Thanks , but I may still looking for feedback on running the 1332....


askibum

3k vs 1.8k


----------



## Wishiwereaskibum

orangputeh said:


> askibum
> 
> 3k vs 1.8k


Clear, but is there value in the extra spend, as in faster, easier clearing, or is it all gizmos and an Ariens just kicks a$$ like it has for 40 years..?


----------



## orangputeh

Wishiwereaskibum said:


> Clear, but is there value in the extra spend, as in faster, easier clearing, or is it all gizmos and an Ariens just kicks a$$ like it has for 40 years..?


until people start chiming in, you can use the search function to find threads comparing ariens versus hondas

i'm a honda guy and have a hs 624 that is 20 years old that works good as new. also have a hs50 that is 34 years old that works great. also have an HS928 that i got for $500 from a guy fed up with the snow and all it needed was a new plug and oil change. 

there are ariens guys that love their machines and as in anything , if you take care of them , they will last. ariens are less pricey and I am sure parts are compared to Honda.

also, you have to take into consideration wheels or tracks. tracks if you have hills or inclines in your drive.

my neighbor has a flat driveway and on my recommendation bought an Ariens 828 from Jack's online for $1199. No taxes and no shipping charges. he used it all last winter which was the biggest winter here in 35 years and he loved it. Jack's also carry the PRO models.

so, it really depends who you talk to. you have converts on both sides. If money is an issue I would go Ariens. If not, Honda. 

Personally, I never have bought new. I find deals during the off season when people move and know enough about Honda's to find a great deal .


----------

